# Rescued another Italian beauty.



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Was roaming around one of the LGS, the day before yesterday, and came across this for 320$. Now, I already have an 84, but for just over 300 bucks, I said I have got to have this one too. 








The serial number says date of manufacture was 1993, and the Trijicon sights are depleted, but for standard sighting they are ok. The gun was well cared for, for being so old, and everything is good and tight and functions perfectly.

Stopped by the range yesterday to run a few magazines through it, and all worked well. So, this is another Beretta to the collection...still not done though...still need more Berettas. :mrgreen: Had to reverse the magazine release though, some "south paw" had it before me.


----------



## SamBond (Aug 30, 2016)

Congrats 

I had the original M84, no decocker and smooth wood stocks.
I have never put a pistol in hand that fit and felt as good as that old 84. 



Sam


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

SamBond said:


> Congrats
> 
> I had the original M84, no decocker and smooth wood stocks.
> I have never put a pistol in hand that fit and felt as good as that old 84.
> ...


To me, Berettas have always been kinda fat and not so easy to carry, but they are like sitting your butt in an Italian made sports car. Your body molds to the car to become one, and this is how Beretta pistols have always felt to me. Their styling cues have always became part of my hands.


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

BT, that is 1 sexy looking little 84 ya found there. I absolutely would have been all over that gun if I saw it at that price around here. GREAT score!!


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

That's a good deal. Normally a model 84 in that condition goes for well over $400. The ones around $300 generally have a heavily worn finish and scratches on them.


----------



## Slowalkintexan (Feb 6, 2007)

Not to hijack the thread, but I recently acquired a 30 yr old 92F, and it is about the sweetest gun I have even shot.....It is clean, has a laser grip,,,,, and very little recoil...so happy with it, I must buy more Berrettas


----------



## m5215 (Nov 2, 2018)

Slowalkintexan said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I recently acquired a 30 yr old 92F, and it is about the sweetest gun I have even shot.....It is clean, has a laser grip,,,,, and very little recoil...so happy with it, I must buy more Berrettas


The entire Beretta Model 92 line is great. I have about a dozen different models of them myself. The F model came out just before the more common FS model but the F is still great. Ironically the F model is one of 2 models I don't have yet but I will get one sometime in the future.


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

In my not so humble opinion,,,
The entire Cheetah Series are fine pistols.

I own a new 87 in .22 LR,,,
And an older 85BB in .380 ACP,,,







They are my favorite semi-auto pistols.

The 92 in 9mm is too fat for my hands,,,
But the Cheetah's fit me perfectly.

And, they be just lovely to look at. :mrgreen:

Aarond

.


----------

